# Haddadi is unhappy in Memphis



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/61310/20090826/haddadi_is_unhappy_in_memphis/

He wants to be a regular contributor in Memphis, with increased playing time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Vassilis Spanoulis part 2.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We've seen in the past that the international media will write whatever it wants the player to say, rather than what the player actually said.

Not to say that Haddadi didn't say something to this effect, but I wonder how much of it was embellished or taken out of context.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Trade Hamed, the man has proven he can play. Memphis will not able to use him. He will shine somewhere else. He can be starter anywhere else.


----------

